
Everyone in HN has this ability Perfect time to use it - quijoteuniv
https://opensource.com/article/19/7/how-make-old-computer-useful-again
======
Tomte
Don't invent a title.

Real title: "How to make an old computer useful again"

~~~
quijoteuniv
Thanks for the tip. :) I ll keep that in mind. Any thoughts on the subject?

------
quijoteuniv
I fixed an old 2006 macbook pro for my 3 year old with Ubuntu 18.0 . She watch
cartoons and have fun decorating her own machine. It took a couple of ours but
there are tons of tips online.

------
op03
I have a couple old laptops(and phones) lying around and was wondering is
there some simple way to just use their Screens from a single Ubuntu desktop?

~~~
quijoteuniv
That is a cool idea too, found :[https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-
reuse-the-old-LCD-Sc...](https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-reuse-the-
old-LCD-Screen-of-your-broken-Lap/) seems you need a driver that would cost
around €30

~~~
op03
That is cool. Wish I had the hardware chops though.

I'll have to take a sw approach like so -
[https://askubuntu.com/questions/136942/extend-desktop-to-
mon...](https://askubuntu.com/questions/136942/extend-desktop-to-monitor-over-
lan)

